# TAS: 5 Donuts and a lone Trutta!



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Doh!! :lol:

Ok, I lead the fellas on a bit of a wild goose chase today, in short, wrong day and wrong part of the Derwent. We might have been too far up or it was such a nice day the fish had the day off! not sure....

Not much to tell on my part, not even a bite! It could have been worse if the weather forcast wasnt completely wrong[forcast 11C showers , mountain snow] Liars....it was a pearler of a day 8)

On this trip we had Andy, Robb, Tony, Sam, Scott and my good self. It was good to meet Sam and ogle his Kingfisher, its no wonder they are popular, loads of hull access and looks pretty darn good on the water. For bang for your buck they are very nice.

Ok, heres a few photos...








Yaks underway about 11am









Old habits die hard ;-)









Sam's Kingfisher, scoots along nicely









Smoko/Toilet break/Numb bum prevention..









The lone Trutta! Healthy little resident Brown goes to Scott









The mighty Derwent glassed out

Apart from a ski boat and a few big trailer boats whizzing around it was nice and relaxing 

Shame about the fishing, someone else can pick the next spot :twisted: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy

ps: To see the full size photos, rightclick the photo and select "View Image" It might just be my screen, it crops off part of the right hand side of the photo.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nise report Baldy,

Great photos too.

I'll write up my report of my trip tomorrow, but I think I had tad more luck.

Sorry I couldn't make it, it would have been good to be up that way today.

Love the shot of Scott paddling his Hobie, did he forget the Mirage Drive?


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Spending time with some mates, on a day like that, beautiful. Can't beat it! Great photo's.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

No Blain, Scott didn't forget his Mirage Drive. Its just that he has a sense of style that is lacking in most Mirage Drive owners 

AndyC


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Or was he going for a burst of double speed by using both. :lol:

Beatiful day to be on the water, even if there were not many fish caught.

What tide were you guys fishing? I think an incoming tide is best for the sea runners, cause that's when the whitebait get moving upstream.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys,
Looks like it was great out. I ended up down at salamanca markets, but brought the rods and convinced my better half we should go fishing after 
I got a few nibbles and one monster strike, went to set the hook and started winding in, only to find the line go loose :shock: 
Pulled in the sp to find the tail had somehow got wrapped around the hook leaving only a small point to set...Oh well, next time. Tax return tomorrow :twisted: Moken Tuesday hopefully ;-)


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

good report baldy ,the pics of the river look magnifercent ,cant think of many other places id rather be cheers cruiser


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

the mighty Derwent turned on some glorious weather but held her fish for another day :shock: 
shame about the Doh! Nuts, Baldy.... wouldn't have been too many compaints from the crew I'm sure ;-)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good report and nice clear photos Baldy, and great to see the Derwent AKFF flotilla in action. Also good to see Scott feature in the trip reports!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow that looks nice. Especially after the conditions I fished in today. Shame about the fish but looked like a great day out.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks gents, its only a little MJU mini oylmpus 4meg job[few years old now] and its inside a waterproof housing but it takes an ok photo for what it is..

I was saying to Andy it was the best fishless day ive had on the kayak so far, we clocked up a few km's as well which was good to burn off some winter cobwebs :twisted: :lol:

Craig,

Im not sure how far behind the Hobart tide it is, or if theres too much fresh coming down for it to matter. High tide was around 2:20pm yesterday on the forcast, we launched at around 11am and finished up around 5pm and it was flowing down the whole time. The water was high when we arrived but it didnt seem much higher when we left? It might have been but I didnt notice.
Not sure mate there just wasnt much life at all, zero surface activity and the water was pretty clear and cold [4C I think Andy said?]

Oh and dont worry fellow paddlers, our glorious leader got a good ribbing from Andy and I about his pretty blue flipper flapper :twisted: :lol: .......such a slippery slope that one, the mans one step away from a peddal swan a glass of red and a good book :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Baldy

Looks like you had similar weather to ours, today (see my report). Great pics, mate, and thanks for telling us about your trip.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

sounds like a great day even if the fish didn't play. Pity I couldn't make it.
col.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Pity about the fish not turning it on but with conditions like that the fish are a bonus. Glassed out conditions and a paddle with mates. Lifes good.


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Just realised there was one yakker yesterday who isn't featured in the photos. Nicest boat in the fleet too, in my opinion.










Baldy's Prowler Elite.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Six men against one fish? It doesn,t sound fair.How did you divvy it up?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A few donuts in such perfect conditions seems OK in my book when in company with a group of akffers


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

What a beautiful day it was to get out, thanks for that guys. It was nice to finally get a fishing rod into the Hobie.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like a cracking day on the water guys. Mega p!ssed I missed it now - even with only 1 fish caught. Fingers crossed Ill be on the next one.

Love that last photo Baldy. ;-) ;-)

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------

